# Tips for hitting jumps



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

What I'm gathering is this jump has a bit more transition (curved area) and probably a bit more of a lip. 

Lower your speed. Do this as much as necessary to make yourself comfortable with the jump.

There is a movement called compression that involves bending your knees just before the jump and as you are making your way through the transition, gradually rising and straightening out. As you do this, you will want to lean forward a bit to deter the board from slipping from underneath you. 

This is more of an approach to a jump with more transition. Your straighter jumps sometimes only require riding off at a faster rate without much compression at all.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> .


This is a great tip. I've never really thought of it like this. I still try to pop hard on the almost vertical transitions and struggle with pitching backwards a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Remember the same technique as any other jump, where you bend your knees as you approach the jump and slowly extend your legs, pushing against the jump as you go up the takeoff ramp.

You're getting kicked by the jump because you're not fighting the compression enough. If a jump is more kicky, you need to push harder against it as you go up the curve of the jump, otherwise you'll end up getting thrown off balance and compressed by the curve.

Also, if you aren't already doing it, make sure you pop with both feet as you leave the jump.


----------

